

HFT - Flickering Quote Credit: Rebuttal (originally appeared in Nanex) - elecengin
http://www.directedge.com/Portals/0/docs/Flickering%20Quote%20Credits-%20A%20Rebuttal.pdf

======
elecengin
Quick background - The rebuttal is written by William O'Brien, CEO of
DirectEdge (a major stock exchange that has been accused of favoring HFT in
the past)

This is a good example of how frustrating some of these debates can be. Some
of the arguments are valid on both sides, but they are almost couched in
inflammatory language.

